# Leupold Scope review l,Bang for the buck



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I recently purchased a Leupold VX-3i 4.5x14 170699 And I must admit even being as thrifty as I am I was impressed.Even a close distance of 50 yards or reaching out to 1000 yards it was so sharp and crisp I couldn't believe it. I had some problems picking up on using the focus and parallax but after I got the hang of it boy was it nice. I think the main problem was my lack of experience. I have mine on my 5.56 and it's on a quick -mount-dismount set up. 
I have had it off and on the rifle and it held zero very nicely. The quick mount also fits my AR-22 and there is an adapter that allows the scope to focus at as low as 50ft for plinking with the rim fire.

I been reading up on this scope and more than once it was said the VX-3 series will be the death of the Marks
Half the price of the mark but it still gets the job done they can be had for about $450 (ouch- layway?

Note I'm no expert on scopes but I did have the chance to look through some other scopes where I go shooting. And talking
to the other shooters about holding zero and just scope stuff in general.
The other shooters checked out the Leupold and they were pleased with what they saw.

LOL about a dozen times while asking questions I had to say "what dose that mean? I never heard of that"
A few times I don't think they knew what they were talking about ether.

So if your going to invest in good scope I suggest you try one out then decide.









Click on the picture and check the knob on the power selector. It is a little tight to turn but that knob makes up for it


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Leupold unquestionably makes top notch optics.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

One problem I'm having is this scope comes with a free turret for the yardage. Call Leupold and give a bunch of information and they will send you a turret for your scope
set to your pacific gun and ammo. Temperature, altitude, color of socks and a bunch of other stuff.

One of the question they ask is the speed of the bullet. How am I supposed to know that? Ok a match grade 77gn coming out of a 16" barrel with a 1-7 twist
If I call hornady think they might know?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just now ordered a leupold spotting scope. After I receive and test it, I will review it here. But I definately will NOT be using it in this frigid weather. This cold is CRAZY!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> One problem I'm having is this scope comes with a free turret for the yardage. Call Leupold and give a bunch of information and they will send you a turret for your scope
> set to your pacific gun and ammo. Temperature, altitude, color of socks and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> One of the question they ask is the speed of the bullet. How am I supposed to know that? Ok a match grade 77gn coming out of a 16" barrel with a 1-7 twist
> If I call hornady think they might know?


Ask your scope guys at the range. I bet one of them can hook you up with a guy that has a chronograph.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ask your scope guys at the range. I bet one of them can hook you up with a guy that has a chronograph.


That's a good idea. I checked and they ain't that much got a buddy that will usually split the cost of "gun toys" with me

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Caldwe...684457&hash=item3d514f084a:g:VhQAAOSwUchaIFt6


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> That's a good idea. I checked and they ain't that much got a buddy that will usually split the cost of "gun toys" with me
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Caldwe...684457&hash=item3d514f084a:g:VhQAAOSwUchaIFt6


I really wasn't suggesting you buy one. I was thinking that you could meet up with someone who already has a chrono and he could measure your bullet speed for you. I wouldn't buy a chrono to use only once to measure one bullet. Or just call the bullet manufacturer and ask them their design speed. Chances are they are measuring it from a different length of barrel than yours, but a difference of 100 or 200 fps isn't going to make much difference at normal shooting distances. It doesn't sound like you are routinely shooting at 500 yards.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I really wasn't suggesting you buy one. I was thinking that you could meet up with someone who already has a chrono and he could measure your bullet speed for you. I wouldn't buy a chrono to use only once to measure one bullet. Or just call the bullet manufacturer and ask them their design speed. Chances are they are measuring it from a different length of barrel than yours, but a difference of 100 or 200 fps isn't going to make much difference at normal shooting distances. It doesn't sound like you are routinely shooting at 500 yards.


Chronos are not that expensive and useful not only for firearms, but for archery equipment as well.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I really wasn't suggesting you buy one. I was thinking that you could meet up with someone who already has a chrono and he could measure your bullet speed for you. I wouldn't buy a chrono to use only once to measure one bullet. Or just call the bullet manufacturer and ask them their design speed. Chances are they are measuring it from a different length of barrel than yours, but a difference of 100 or 200 fps isn't going to make much difference at normal shooting distances. It doesn't sound like you are routinely shooting at 500 yards.


 Well it seems like every time I use some else's stuff something happens and I end up paying for it and then still not have it.
It would be my luck to have the thing go bad while I was it.

And it might pretty cool to shoot the same ammo out of different barrel lengths just to see how it reacts I can think of a few cool things I would try if I had one.
"big boy toy"


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Since I reload, a chrono is on my wish list. But so far I still don’t have one. Maybe my better half will surprise me with one for my birthday. Anyone here have any suggestions for a quality unit at a reasonable price?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Since I reload, a chrono is on my wish list. But so far I still don't have one. Maybe my better half will surprise me with one for my birthday. Anyone here have any suggestions for a quality unit at a reasonable price?


 "sound of crickets"

Why don't you look on eBay and see what's there. Do you know much about them?
Post what looks like a good deal to and why.,,,, I'm in the market and don't jack about some help might be nice.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

No I don’t know squat about them other than what I read. I have never personally used one nor have I ever seen one in use. That’s why I’m asking. I don’t want to spend $100only to find that I should have spent $50 more for a better quality unit. I also don’t want to spend $200 if a $100 machine will work just fine. I like to get some first-hand advice if possible. I think most of the reviews available on line are self-serving articles written by the manufacturers.


----------

